# City & Guilds Pet Shop Management?



## Top Cat (Oct 8, 2009)

Aye Up

Has anybody done this course? know whether it can be done through distance learning? How long it took and cost? :hmm:

Any Information would be appreciated: victory:


----------



## Gemma_m (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah i have! i did it at Guildford College last year! what would you like to know?
It was funded by my work but i think it costs around £600.
I did it via distance as i was learning at work and only went there for the exams. it does require a lot of study but the exams we do run every year in november. you do have to spend a lot of time working on it as there is an awful lot of legislation etc and it consists of two papers, one livestock management and one shop management.


----------



## Gemma_m (Jan 3, 2010)

Pet Care Trust - Pet Store Management Course


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I paid around £400 for mine I believe, and did it by distance learning. How long it takes is up to how much you do. If you have a good memory you could probably memorize it all in a few weeks and sit the exams as soon as you wanted to.

If you've got a poor memory it might take a bit longer - depends how many hours a day you're going to spend on it too! I'd recommend just cramming it and getting it over and done with.


----------



## SquidgeyBat (May 18, 2013)

any idea if you have to be working in the pet car industry to take this course?
or can you do it unemployed?


----------



## respectreps (May 15, 2013)

*Pet Shop course*

This one is £399 - it's online study: Pet Shop Management Diploma 

I haven't done it, so can't give you any feedback but I have done their Exotic animal housing course (v. good) and am now doing the Herpetology diploma course. Am loving it so far and would like to do the Pet shop course next. Anyone done it?


----------



## SquidgeyBat (May 18, 2013)

respectreps said:


> This one is £399 - it's online study: Pet Shop Management Diploma
> 
> I haven't done it, so can't give you any feedback but I have done their Exotic animal housing course (v. good) and am now doing the Herpetology diploma course. Am loving it so far and would like to do the Pet shop course next. Anyone done it?



brilliant thank you  the course looks good
and the other two look intriguing too, might have to check them out when i have the time (and money haha)


----------



## Big Gaz (Jul 2, 2013)

*pet shop management*

Hi, i'm currently looking into the options for obtaining my cert to allow me to open up a new outlet as the local council here want the cert before they grant a licence (unlike years ago when i last ran an aquatic shop where the council inspector came in, asked me a whole load of questions and was happy to let me trade) I have a few OATA certs (filtration, water quality etc) which were easy enough to do at a local centre but now im out in the sticks (Scottish Highlands) it's not at all easy to travel to any college to sit the course hence why im on here asking about the AJD online courses. I have sent an enquiry off to the AJD via the website email but still waiting on a response and just wondering how others have faired with them? Do the courses complete totally online and the cert is posted out or are you still required to travel to a centre to sit exams etc? Just wanting to see which would be the most suitable for me without having to travel hundreds of miles. If i have to travel for exams then i'll just do the petcare trust C&G course rather then the AJD one


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Best bet is to ring them.. They'd be able to explain in further detail.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

